# Food in Salina/Richfield



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Want to take my gf out to dinner tomorrow night before a movie. Am thinking about hitting Steves Steakhouse in Richfield. Any reviews or other suggestions down in that area? All I know is the local places in Gunnison... thanks in advance.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually like the little chinese place in Gunnison or the joint out in Mayfield (where the store is at). Salina has a good Mexican place as well that I've eaten at a few times. I can't remember the name right now (maybe el mexicano?). It is right on state street before you get to I-70. Mom's Cafe is always a must when in Salina (corner of Main and State). Steves Steakhouse is a good choice. I also like to hit R & R Frontier Village in Richfield. Not a classy place but fits me just fine. You should stop in at the Ace Hardware sometime and ask for Curtis Anderson (he is my Father in Law and owns the store) and tell him you sold me my arrows (remember that?). He can point you in a good direction in terms of food. Or stop by and talk to Pro.

BTW, you've got some great fishing/hunting opportunities down there. If you need some help on where to go for that as well give me a shout out.

Chris


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have always liked Mom's Cafe in Salina. It's "World Famous"


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What are you doing down that way? 

Not many high end places down there, but El Mexicano in Salina is good. There are several places in Richfield that you could try as well. That bigger restaurant at the north end of town across the street from Flying J is alright.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Lishy Lou's in Mayfield has good grub, but I haven't ordered a steak from there.....of course I prefer my grass fed steaks over anything in any restaurant.....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> What are you doing down that way?


Visiting me.... :O•-:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing down that way?
> ...


Ding, ding, ding..... winner. Oh, and there may be a citizen of the female persuasion I've taken a liking to in the area as well.  Hopefully soon uprooting from SL to move that direction. Can't wait..... 8)

I have eaten at the Golden Sea there in Gunnison several times... good grub. Haven't tried Mom's or El Mexicano... those might be worth a look.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Make the drive to Big Rock Candy Mountain if you REALLY LIKE her. Worth the drive. Great food.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Make the drive to Big Rock Candy Mountain if you REALLY LIKE her. Worth the drive. Great food.


Where is it Gary? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Make the drive to Big Rock Candy Mountain if you REALLY LIKE her. Worth the drive. Great food.
> ...


He has a point. My wife is from Gunnison and she LOVES Big Rock Candy Mountain.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

On Highway 89, about 30 miles south of Richfield. Great place. When I did business all the time in Richfield, I'd make a point to drive down there for dinner at least once each week. I consider it one of the best restaurants in the entire state. Its been about six years since I was down that way, but it was well worth the drive. I was NEVER disappointed with the food. The jambalaya was my favorite, but the steak and seafood were especially good - better than anything we could get in Richfield. 
http://www.candymountainresort.com/restaurants.html


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

The better chinese restaurant is in ephiram so is the best mexican food. Steves is good. The place here in Mayfield is good. Just ate there yesterday. In manti the place across from the temple is good.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Homer said:


> The better chinese restaurant is in ephiram.


Snow Dragon? I ate there a lot when I was getting my associates degree.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Anybody remember the Mad Cow cafe that used to be in Salina? The flapjacks were as big as your head!


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah the snow dragon. Where the mad cow was, I think that building is cursed. No business last more than a few months before going broke and closing down..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, we wound up going to El Mexicano there outside Salina. Great food... went and saw War Horse. Good flick for folks into that kind of thing. Pro, thanks for the invite on the duck hunt.. wish I could have stayed and shot some birds. Nice to meet the other forum member, Guner I think.... small world. We'll have to hook up and do some more things when I get myself down there.


----------

